# When do kittens meow?



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali will open her mouth at me while I'm getting their food ready, but just a little bit of raspy air comes out.  My babies can cry (breaks my heart  ), but don't really meow yet.

Not that I particularly *want *them too, one diva is enough, thank you, I was just wondering.....


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Mizzit does the same thing when I'm feeding her. Maybe it's because they are just so excited about food? I know she's capable of it using her voice.

Mistress Nine and Tea never shut up :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Are you talking to her Marie? Cats meow mostly for the benefit of humans. In fact, you can meow at her if you want. I'm sure she'll catch on sooner or later. 

OTH, if you DON'T want her to meow, you'd better be quiet around her :wink:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Skylar's quite the talker already - but I think that's more to do with the fact that she may have some Siamese in her. She meows for various reasons but mostly runs around chirping. Its too cute!

I think they'll find their voices sooner or later.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree with coaster. You don't often hear cats meowing to each other. They usually meow to or at humans and it starts as a conditioned response. "Oh, THAT worked (got me food, petting, toys, any desired attention) --- I'll have to remember that!"


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> You don't often hear cats meowing to each other.


You know, now that I think about it I've never heard them meow at each other. But what about chirping....Holly is always chirping at Kobi. And it's always a bid for attention. When she wants to be groomed by him she'll flop down in front of him, stretch out and use her paws in a way that looks like she's beckoning him to come over to her. And she chirps the whole time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I talk to all my kitties all the time. There was meowing in the carrier on the way to the vet this morning, but I'm starting to think it's just Charlee. I'm sure when they start meowing for food, I'll wish they didn't know how. 

Cleo is my only talker. It's so funny - she even walks away talking to herself when she doesn't get what she wants. That's the funniest thing of all!  Well, that, and when she wakes herself up talking.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

My cat is 8 y/o and does that raspy, whisper like meow.

She usually does it when she wants to be fed too. My wife and I joke that the cat is trying to let us know she’s so weak with hunger, she can’t manage a real meow (she’s a bit of a drama queen).  

When we adopted her, almost 2 years ago, she didn’t meow at all and that was the first sound we heard her make. Since my wife and I both talk to her and respond positively to her sounds, she now has a whole chorus ranging from grunts to chirps to loud yowls, depending on what she’s trying to tell us.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen has a lot of different meows for different things. And I've learned the meaning of a few of them, or she's training me. :lol: 
But I think the cutest one is the "silent meow" for an affectionate greeting.
She'll also sometimes softly say,"Hey!", for a greeting. :wink:


----------

